# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optician Needed for Trip to Honduras in July

## OpticalTraining

RAM USA (Remote Area Medical, which can be found at www.ramusa.org) is desperate for an optical professional who can go to Honduras from July 5-19, 2003 as a volunteer on their upcoming mission. 

RAM and VOSH (Volunteer Optometric Services to Humanity, www.vosh.org) sponsor eyecare missions to various places around the world (including some places in the U.S.) where vision care is needed but the local population has limited access to it. RAM is sponsoring two trips to Appalachia this summer. All welcome! 

It's a great way to do something good for others. A volunteer mission also incorporates everything good about the profession, with none of the hassles: People are grateful, you help people in need see better, nobody complains or asks for a refund, and there are no insurance forms to fill out! What could be better?

On these trips, usually you pay for your own airfare, plus a small amount for lodging/food, although the local sponsoring organization (usu. a Rotary or Lions Club, or similar) often hosts the volunteers, feeds them, and sometimes takes them on a recreational outing (beach, mountain, whatever).

Contact Stan Brock at RAM or a VOSH chapter that is planning a trip to someplace you always wanted to go, and get involved!

----------

